# Robert Gardners of Lancaster



## ALAN TYLER

Anybody got any information about Gardners I believe they had a fews ships that ran between Lancaster and Cornwall?


----------



## Duncan112

Lancaster Maritime Museum is probably your best bet http://new.lancashire.gov.uk/leisure-and-culture/museums/lancaster-maritime-museum.aspx


----------



## CyrilNoraVera

*Robert Gardner*

Hi,

Robert Gardner was my grandfather. He was born in 1888 at Sunderland Point, Nr Lancaster.

There is a book published called Lancaster's Little Ships: Robert Gardner's Role in the Coastal Trade, 1924-1962 which is available through Amazon . 

Having served in the navy during WW1, his first ship was the 'Depositor' I think which he bought in 1924 and gained a contract to dump WW1 ammunition. His father became Harbour Master at Glasson Dock in 1927, followed by his uncle. One of his brothers was Pilot on the River Lune (whose sons also took on that role until 1990's) 

He worked in ships brokers/ marine insurance and owned a builders merchants, R Gardner Luneside Ltd., and a coal merchants. His ships sailed mainly around the coast collecting and delivering coal and materials, though did go as far as Bilbao I believe.

He died in 1957.


----------



## ALAN TYLER

CyrilNoraVera said:


> Hi,
> 
> Robert Gardner was my grandfather. He was born in 1888 at Sunderland Point, Nr Lancaster.
> 
> There is a book published called Lancaster's Little Ships: Robert Gardner's Role in the Coastal Trade, 1924-1962 which is available through Amazon .
> 
> Having served in the navy during WW1, his first ship was the 'Depositor' I think which he bought in 1924 and gained a contract to dump WW1 ammunition. His father became Harbour Master at Glasson Dock in 1927, followed by his uncle. One of his brothers was Pilot on the River Lune (whose sons also took on that role until 1990's)
> 
> He worked in ships brokers/ marine insurance and owned a builders merchants, R Gardner Luneside Ltd., and a coal merchants. His ships sailed mainly around the coast collecting and delivering coal and materials, though did go as far as Bilbao I believe.
> 
> He died in 1957.


Thanks for the information I,ll try to get a copy of the book, I was born in Morecambe and lived most of my life in Lancaster, though now quite near to Glasson Dock. Alan.


----------



## NINJA

Written by Edward Gray, IBSN: 0 9529643 0 9

Lancaster's little Ships. 1924-1962


----------



## Trader

I worked in a shipping agents office in Manchester in 1950 for a couple of years before I went to sea. This was Alfred E. Bowen Ltd. who were agents for Robert Gardner in Manchester. I remember two small coasters, the "Multistone" and the "Mountcharles" bringing stone from North Wales to Manchester and sometimes China clay from Cornwall. I used to go on board with the mail and wages.

Alec.


----------



## Ken Glasdir

ALAN TYLER said:


> Anybody got any information about Gardners I believe they had a fews ships that ran between Lancaster and Cornwall?


I remember the steamers Mountcharles and Multistone. Also the motor vessels Calyx and River Loyne. The latter was lost with all hands off the north Wales coast, an event I remember well as a small child.
They also had a small steamer Maurita mined during WWII. All hands lost again.


----------



## Calyx

*Moutcharles & Multistone*

Hi I have been browsing family history and seen your query. My father was skipper on the Mountcharles and Multistone also Calyx and River Loyne. He worked for Gardner for some 40 years until he retired around 1960, his ship of preference was the Calyx. I have some old photos of the Calyx and the two steamers plus a couple of Paintings by ? Gardner the harbour master of Glasson Dock. Please do not hesitate to contact me if you require and further information Doug Pyburn


----------



## Calyx

Hi I have been browsing family history and seen your answer to origional query. My father was skipper on the Mountcharles and Multistone also MV Calyx and MV River Loyne. He worked for Gardner for some 40 years until he retired around 1960, his ship of preference was the Calyx. I have some old photos of the Calyx and the two steamers plus a couple of Paintings by ? Gardner the brother of Robert Gardner & harbour master of Glasson Dock. He joined Gardner from Par with cargos of China clay for Williamsons and met mother in Lancaster around 1935 where he settled down.I was an apprentice at Nicholsons Ship repairs in Glasson Dock but moved over to Diesel Electric Locomotives. Cheers Doug Pyburn


----------



## Frank P

Hello Doug, welcome onboard..You can post the photos on here if you like...

Cheers Frank


----------



## Ken Glasdir

ALAN TYLER said:


> Anybody got any information about Gardners I believe they had a fews ships that ran between Lancaster and Cornwall?


I remember the Calyx and the River Loyne (lost with all hands off the north Wales coast). Also knew the masters of Multistone and Mountcharles.


----------

